# Cost of getting hair cut



## Kadee

I live in a small country town about 2 hours drive from the nearest city which is Adelaide, South Australia 
I used to always get my short hair cut by a local lady ,however she recently remarried at 61 after being widowed for many year and decided she didn’t want to work anymore so she retired 
She always charged me $26 to cut bow dry style my hair 

I’d not had my hair cut since about Christmas time so I thought while I was down in the suburbs of Adelaide shopping I’d just get my hair cut somewhere down there.

I thought I’d shop by phone prior to, traveling down to Adelaide to ask what the charges were rather than just turning up to a hairdressers.

I could not find one place under $90 to cut my hair.

One offered me a $10 senior discount ,I said no to all of them that’s outrages price to get short hair cut and none of them included a blow dry or style 

.I ended up phoning TAFE which is a training college,  I got a shampoo cut and style for $9 by a 25 year old who works as a hair dresser 4 days a week and studies one day a week she did a great job even hubs said that’s the best cut style you’ve ever had 

So what do women’s hair cuts cost where ever you live ?.?..??


----------



## twinkles

it doesnt cost me anything my daughter always cuts mine


----------



## Kadee

Thanks twinkles it’s always good if you have family that’s qualified in a trade


----------



## chic

It doesn't cost me anything either because I don't cut mine. We have Super Cuts salons here but I don't know what they charge. They're supposed to be the cheapest.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I cut my own hair and have done it for years. I have an electric hair trimmer with several attachments. I can do the back without looking. Know one looks at me funny so I guess its acceptable.


----------



## Kadee

Hubby has cut his own hair for years using a little cutter that just fits in the palm of his hand but I wouldn’t be game even tho I don’t have thick hair 




Ruth n Jersey said:


> I cut my own hair and have done it for years. I have an electric hair trimmer with several attachments. I can do the back without looking. Know one looks at me funny so I guess its acceptable.


----------



## Keesha

A lot of help we lot are. I cut mine also and have for the last 7 years or so. 
I’ve got 3 feet of hair and hairdressers just want to create their ‘own’ style using my hair. 
No thank you. 

In my experience it’s tough finding a trustworthy hair dresser. 
Most are only in it for the money. When I did get my hair cut I’d go to Super Cuts and it was usually about $18. I’d give $25.
A family member I know goes to a hairdresser every couple of months for a cut and highlights. It cost her $300 each time.

If you have short hair and just want it layered short why not cut it yourself?
Turn your head upside down and brush all your hair thoroughly. Then comb it.  
Add a covered elastic and tie it at the very top of your head. Cut all the hair above the elastic. 
Note: you can adjust the elastic to lengthen your layers. 

This is will give you a perfect layered haircut. If you aren’t sure how to do this look it up online. 
Once you learn how to do this you won’t have to rely or depend on someone else’s competency.


----------



## Kadee

Thanks Keesha I might get game one day and try that  thanks for advice 
I almost died of shock at the prices in Adelaide


----------



## Kadee

Here’s one I found 

Senior   Shampoo cut & style  $ 84 still way to overpriced for me 
https://yotshair.com.au/pricing/


----------



## Seeker

I don't pay for hair cuts my man cuts mine and I cut his...

You have to take into account that mine is very very fine and no one can do anything with it...

I swear it's like cob webs... I have decided to just let it grow.

I'm gonna braid it ..I'm pretty sure I'll look like Willy Nelson when it's all said and done.

It just refuses to turn grey..........:victorious:


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks Keesha I might get game one day and try that  thanks for advice
> I almost died of shock at the prices in Adelaide


You’re welcome. 
Heres a couple here for you to view. 
You’re a smart lady. You can figure this out. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6XfXO2mXJLM


Lisa Rinna haircut 
Part 1
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
Part 2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz7YwEOuMO4


----------



## Kadee

My hair still has a mix my original colour as well as dark grey around the sides and back but it’s grey on top the hairdresser said yesterday it would look nice with a grey colour highlights put through it but I have to go there for a chemical test first to make sure I’m not allergic to the dye it will cost me $20 for a cut and colour


----------



## Falcon

MY  son  does  mine  and his own.  He has  professional  clippers.


----------



## Geezerette

Short simple white hair, long long time Supercuts fan. I try other places once in a while but I keep going back, usually about every 2 months. Now about $17.50 for just cut including $5 tip.


----------



## applecruncher

When I think of the money I spent on my hair at trendy salons in the 80s and 90s...:banghead:

Then I got smart.

Cosmetology schools do great work.  (But they're first come, first serve...usually a line).
$10 - $12 for cut, shampoo, blow dry, flat iron, & 'style', I always gave them a $20 and told the stylist to keep the change.

Now I go to Great Clips (but they only cut, that's all)
I go every couple months to get ends trimmed. $13.99, or I get $7.99 coupon in the mail).  Again, I give them a $20 and tell them to keep the change.

Sometimes I trim my own bangs.  Free. :grin:


----------



## Falcon

Guess  a lot of people  are buying their own clippers and doing their  own.

I think  some barbers  are  contemplating  suicide.


----------



## Seeker

Falcon said:


> Guess  a lot of people  are buying their own clippers and doing their  own.
> 
> I think  some barbers  are  contemplating  suicide.




Harakiri  :lofl:


----------



## Kadee

A big thank you to everyone :hair:


----------



## Kadee

Thank you AC that’s what TAFE is it has everything from waxing , nail art , manicures , facials to every sort of hair treatment you can think of 
because my hair is fine she used a powder in my hair I’d never heard of before to hold the style 
it’s called Haze styling powder 
https://www.ozhairandbeauty.com/pro...2KYQ3-hlMQdJXsdTBbN4bPE6c40jDt0EaAl5OEALw_wcB


QUOTE=applecruncher;1054205]When I think of the money I spent on my hair at trendy salons in the 80s and 90s...:banghead:

Then I got smart.

Cosmetology schools do great work.  (But they're first come, first serve...usually a line).
$10 - $12 for shampoo, blow dry, flat iron, & 'style', I always gave them a $20 and told the stylist to keep the change.

Now I go to Great Clips (but they only cut, that's all)
I go every couple months to get ends trimmed. $13.99, or I get $7.99 coupon in the mail).  Again, I give them a $20 and tell them to keep the change.

Sometimes I trim my own bangs.  Free. :grin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trade

I cut what little I have left myself. About every two to three weeks I buzz it down with my $14.95 Walmart clippers on the lowest setting.


----------



## Lethe200

(Before people get all whacked about what I pay, these are in line with what ALL good hairstylists charge in our area. It's that big urban metropolis/high labor thing, LOL.)

My hairdresser is $95 for a haircut/blow-dry/styling and $195 if a perm is included. However, Asian hair grows differently than Caucasian hair. I have paid top prices for a haircut by someone who didn't know that. Looked great for 2 weeks and then the "line" totally fell apart. My hairdresser is Filipino and does a beautiful Sassoon-style cut.

A good haircut is one that lasts as it grows out. Unless my hair is very short (thus requiring regular trimming), I usually go 4-6 months in-between appts. I'm actually quite good at cutting my own hair but doing the back properly is tiring, and forget trying a DIY perm, LOL! Did it once and came out beautifully but jeez, took me forever! Worth it to pay somebody else to do it.

I cut my DH's hair, he says I do a better job than cheap stylists like SuperCut. Which is true; sometimes you get someone who knows what they're doing, but most of the time they're newbies looking to move onto something better. So they never stay, and the next time you go, you have risk your hair with somebody different.

After 55 yrs I know what I can do with my hair and what I can't, so I stick within the boundaries. I'm getting older but so is my hairdresser, and so I'm seguing back to a shorter wedge cut, no perm. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Grampa Don

I got my hair cut this morning; 17 bucks including the tip.  It's the same little shop I've been going to for over 50 years.  The barbers have changed with time, but the shop hasn't.  I go early and I'm in and out in 15 minutes.  I don't even have time to look at the magazines.

My wife has thin straight hair and I trim it for her.  It used to be a pretty auburn color.  I have a piece in my wallet.  She hasn't been in a beauty shop since her mother made her go when she was a teenager.

Don


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been going to Super Cuts for the past couple of years,first come first serve which I like
The cost of my haircut is $17 plus tip,ladies do a wonderful job,always pleased with results
I get it cut twice/yr ,having natural curly hair it gets long in summer,like it short.In fall,I get it cut again,let it grow during winter


----------



## Trade

moviequeen1 said:


> I've been going to Super Cuts for the past couple of years,first come first serve which I like
> The cost of my haircut is $17 plus tip,ladies do a wonderful job,always pleased with results
> I get it cut twice/yr ,having natural curly hair it gets long in summer,like it short.In fall,I get it cut again,let it grow during winter



The woman who cuts my wife's hair charges $23 and we round that up to $30 for a $7 tip. 

That's a little on the generous side for a tip but I like the simplicity of paying with just two bills, a 20 and a 10. But if she were to raise her price to $25, I'd still just give her a $20 and a $10, thereby cutting her tip to $5. I just hope that if she raises it she doesn't go to $26. That would create a conundrum for me.


----------



## DaveA

My barber retired back in 1968 and my wife has cut my hair and trimmed my beard since then.  The last few years her job has gotten easier as there isn't much left on top although the beard still requires some work.


----------



## Camper6

I'm lucky.  My bathroom has a mirror on the door and movable mirrors on the vanity.  I can stand there and see the back as well as the front of my head.

I have been cutting my own hair for at least five years now using a battery operated gadget called Just a Trim.  So I just trim every second day or so.  It only takes a few minutes.  I can even do the back.

I hated barbers.  They take up time and I hated waiting.  And now in our area you need an appointment. They charge about $20 .

For a female though the salons are a lucrative business styling and cutting.

Those attachments to the trimmer can be taken off for a close trim and the handle pulls out as an extension.


----------



## chic

Wow this thread has been a revelation to me and I'll keep my long hair cause I'm obviously saving money doing so. :love_heart: I like it better anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I usually go to the Classic Cut when I get a coupon, normally $18, $15 with the discount.  I've gotten a couple of cuts at more expensive stylists over the years, but there's really not much difference.  I keep my hair around shoulder length, sometimes with layers and bangs.  I do cut my own bangs at home if they start sticking in my eyes.  I cut my husband's hair, have for years, he just doesn't want to bother going out to get it done and he's happy with the way I do it, back in the day when it was longer and now that he keeps it short.


----------



## Kadee

Camper your little gadget looks like a nice handy tool I’m going to google to see if they are sold in Australia


----------



## Capt Lightning

My wife trims my beard when it gets too scruffy.  I haven't had my hair cut for about 20 years. I've gone fairly bald on top, but the bit that's left has remained a constant shoulder length.  I sometimes make it into a pony tail.

Mrs. T pays £12 ($15) for a trim every 6 weeks.


----------



## Keesha

I used to trim my husband’s hair for him with the clippers but now he’s learned how to do it himself and does a fairly nice job. 
He has cowlicks and when his hair is more than 1/2 an inch long they show up and stick out so he usually trimmed once a month. If he leaves it too long then trims sometimes he gets white patches where the sun hasn’t seen his scalp which can look a bit odd at times. He’s not too fuzzy about his hair. It’s always  super short.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Like others have mentioned I go to the local Supercuts every few months.

The price is different almost every time I go but I always give them $20.00.

I think the stylists that know me punch in every discount/coupon they can find so they get to keep a little more for themselves. layful:nthego:


----------



## terry123

Geezerette said:


> Short simple white hair, long long time Supercuts fan. I try other places once in a while but I keep going back, usually about every 2 months. Now about $17.50 for just cut including $5 tip.


I use Supercuts too. With coupon 14.95 not including tip.  Best cut I ever got. I cringe too at what I paid when working at salons


----------



## C'est Moi

I pay about $40 including tip.   I am one who seldom gets a serious haircut; more often I'm getting a trim and having it shaped up a couple of times a year.


----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> In my experience it’s tough finding a trustworthy hair dresser.
> Most are only in it for the money.



:laugh:   Of course they're in it for the money, Keesh.   That's the way they earn a living.   Besides, many small salons are owned by the hair dresser, who has to pay rent, utilities, insurance, etc.   It's like any other business, especially if you aren't working for a chain.


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> :laugh:   Of course they're in it for the money, Keesh.   That's the way they earn a living.   Besides, many small salons are owned by the hair dresser, who has to pay rent, utilities, insurance, etc.   It's like any other business, especially if you aren't working for a chain.



Yes. I didn’t explain that well. 
What I mean is that many hairdressers don’t try and offer you a cut that you can manage well on your own. They give you a cut that needs maintaining every 6 to 8 weeks. Usually they like to add layers everywhere. Layered hair is difficult to self maintain since you’d have to trim the layers at the same place. Most people can’t do that so you go back and get new layers everywhere.

My last hair  dresser worked from home. When I made the appointment I told her that I didn’t want my hair washed and would wash it myself before I got there. I don’t like getting my hair washed by anyone else. All I wanted was an inch trimmed off the back of my hair. It was a super easy hair cut to give but she decided to add layers instead even though I’d told her I’d been patiently growing them out for two years . She didn’t care. She washed my hair with silicone filled shampoo, even though I didn’t want it. Gave me layers even though I didn’t want it and used the blow dryer when I’d asked her not to.

ALL so she could charge me for a fancy ‘cut & blow dry,’ instead of the basic trim I wanted. 
That was the LAST TIME I went to a hairdresser. I paid a fortune to have someone do whatever they wanted with my hair. 

What I should have done is walked out but I didn’t want to appear rude.

People in the business have told me this is often how they make their money.
Many hairdressers view themselves as hairstyle artists and our hair is what they practice on. 
There are some nasty hairdressers out there who don’t like long hair. 
Ask anyone  with long hair and you’ll find this to be true. 

So yes of course it’s a business but like any business, there can be much deception.

Note: I would have paid full price just to have the basic trim I wanted instead of being tricked.


----------



## Ruthanne

It costs me nothing because I've been cutting my own to save money.  You can get books on how to cut your own too or just kind of measure how much you want to cut off and then chop it off.

The place I used to get my hair cut at charges around $20.00 now.


----------



## Gary O'

she has yet to charge me for her services 

...but she's only been doin' it for 50 years, so we'll see














she also taught me the art of sitting still


----------



## KingsX

Ruthanne said:


> It costs me nothing because I've been cutting my own to save money.  You can get books on how to cut your own too or just kind of measure how much you want to cut off and then chop it off.




I've thought many times about trying to do that.

Wish I were as brave and talented as you !!

.


----------



## Kadee

The YouTube instructions Keesha posted are pretty good, they are a good guide for  for cutting someone else’s hair as well 
Just in case I missed saying thanks 
:thanks:  Keesha


----------



## jalou65

I wear my hair in a short style.  I get it trimmed & blow-dried every 5 weeks.  Costs me $50 including tip.  I do my own color.


----------



## win231

I've been going to a guy 20 miles away for 10 years.  I can't believe he still charges the same - $25.00.  I always tip him $8.00.


----------



## Lc jones

$35 plus tip, and I gladly pay it as the hairstylist does a great job consistently.


----------



## Don M.

I pay $10, plus $2 tip, at the local small town barbershop....usually 6 ot 7 times a year.  My wife, OTOH, goes to the local beauty shop religiously every month for a basic trim....$30, and every other month for the full treatment...coloring, etc....$60....Oh, Well.


----------



## AnnieA

$25 for cut and style.  I color my own since most stylists don't do red well.  Mine was originally a medium auburn but is almost all white now.  I mix three colors to get a light coppery, golden brown.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Keesha said:


> A lot of help we lot are. I cut mine also and have for the last 7 years or so.
> I’ve got 3 feet of hair and hairdressers just want to create their ‘own’ style using my hair.
> No thank you.
> 
> In my experience it’s tough finding a trustworthy hair dresser.
> Most are only in it for the money. When I did get my hair cut I’d go to Super Cuts and it was usually about $18. I’d give $25.
> A family member I know goes to a hairdresser every couple of months for a cut and highlights. It cost her $300 each time.
> 
> If you have short hair and just want it layered short why not cut it yourself?
> Turn your head upside down and brush all your hair thoroughly. Then comb it.
> Add a covered elastic and tie it at the very top of your head. Cut all the hair above the elastic.
> Note: you can adjust the elastic to lengthen your layers.
> 
> This is will give you a perfect layered haircut. If you aren’t sure how to do this look it up online.
> Once you learn how to do this you won’t have to rely or depend on someone else’s competency.


Keesha, fantastic idea on the do it yourself method.  Maybe when I'm retired, I'll try that.  I'm not brave enough now when i'm still working.

I go to the little town I live by to get my hair done.  I like to go to the local haircutter's.  She does a fantastic job.  I usually pay between $25.00 - $30.00 for a shampoo, cut and blow dry.  If I have to color it, though, I pay about $80.00.  I'm willing to pay this while I'm still working, and she does a great job of coloring.  I get a lot of compliments on it.

I just found out about a men's hair place in town called Scissors and Scotch.  A guy can go in get a great hair cut, hot towel, razor cut with a straight razor if you want, shampoo, head massage, absolutely the works.  Oh, and you also get a free drink while you're there.  They have high end alcohol and beer.  I'm thinking of getting a gift card to this place for my husband for his birthday.  Do you think he'd like it?


----------



## treeguy64

I've been cutting my own hair for many, many years. The price is right, and I still tip!


----------



## Keesha

Uptosnuff said:


> Keesha, fantastic idea on the do it yourself method.  Maybe when I'm retired, I'll try that.  I'm not brave enough now when i'm still working.
> 
> I go to the little town I live by to get my hair done.  I like to go to the local haircutter's.  She does a fantastic job.  I usually pay between $25.00 - $30.00 for a shampoo, cut and blow dry.  If I have to color it, though, I pay about $80.00.  I'm willing to pay this while I'm still working, and she does a great job of coloring.  I get a lot of compliments on it.
> 
> I just found out about a men's hair place in town called Scissors and Scotch.  A guy can go in get a great hair cut, hot towel, razor cut with a straight razor if you want, shampoo, head massage, absolutely the works.  Oh, and you also get a free drink while you're there.  They have high end alcohol and beer.  I'm thinking of getting a gift card to this place for my husband for his birthday.  Do you think he'd like it?



Yes I think that’s an awesome idea. Why not pamper your man. I think he’ll like it; especially knowing you thought for him. It’s usually the women that get spoiled but men of worthy of spoiling also.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> $25 for cut and style.  I color my own since most stylists don't do red well.  Mine was originally a medium auburn but is almost all white now.  I mix three colors to get a light coppery, golden brown.



I used to colour my hair red naturally with henna


----------



## debodun

I cut my own hair (haven't been to a beauty parlor since August 2011) and have nothing but compliments when I do. I can't say whether the remarks are sincere or if my hair is so ugly, people are over-compensating. All I can say is that I am certainly not going to be in any beauty contests and if I make a boo-boo, it will grow out in a few weeks. I have wavy hair, too. A photo of me at the last senior's club Christmas party:


----------



## applecruncher

Your hair looks nice, debodun.


----------



## debodun

applecruncher said:


> Your hair looks nice, debodun.


Thank you.


----------



## applecruncher

debodun said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome.  And stop calling yourself fat..  you're not.


----------



## Keesha

debodun said:


> I cut my own hair (haven't been to a beauty parlor since August 2011) and have nothing but compliments when I do. I can't say whether the remarks are sincere or if my hair is so ugly, people are over-compensating. All I can say is that I am certainly not going to be in any beauty contests and if I make a boo-boo, it will grow out in a few weeks. I have wavy hair, too. A photo of me at the last senior's club Christmas party:
> 
> View attachment 73784



Wow Debo! You look FINE. That’s a great cut and you have gorgeous hair. The silver waves look fabulous


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> I have wavy hair, too. A photo of me at the last senior's club Christmas party:


Very nice

Looks really good


----------



## debodun

Oh, thank you, Keesha. The same color as my mom's. She called that color "champagne" -  a silvery blond.


----------



## MarciKS

it's $15 at one of those walk-in places here. to me $15 for a haircut seems ridiculous. i usually trim my own bangs and the length. however, tonight i broke out *THIS!
*
and cut my own hair short tonight. it's not perfect but i can manage with it.


----------



## PamfromTx

I go to Just A Cut in McAllen, Texas and get charged $14.95; I usually give them a tip too. This last time I got a horrendous haircut and went back the following day to have someone else go over the layers.


----------



## Autumn

Everything costs too much here in Boston.  When I was working, I'd get a cut and my roots colored every 6 weeks, and it cost me $225.  Which I thought was a lot, but all the salons downtown were expensive.

Now that we're retired, my sister and I go to a chain salon called Hair Cuttery.  Another one around here is SuperCuts.  If you just want a cut, it's about $18.  If we get a shampoo, cut and blow dry it runs around $40.  <UCH more reasonable.


----------



## gamboolman

My hair is easy to cut as I get it "High & Tite"  don't matter to me if it burred really.  I have them shave the sides and back so it is smoother than the babies bottom.
Usually get out the door from $20 to $50 depending on where it is cut. 
This is for what I payed in Nigeria and now,  Thank God back in Texas.
I do tip a good bit


----------



## Mollymoo

$25. for a haircut. She blows it dry. They've never had a price list. Every few years, I've added a couple of dollars. I just did that, to help
with the extra clean-up, between customers...so $28. 
I was scheduled, yesterday, but everything was closed down, again. Drat.


----------



## J-Kat

I live in a moderately sized city of approx. 150,000 in eastern Texas.  For the past ten years or so I have had a standing appointment every 4 weeks for a hair cut and blow dry (same stylist).  Cost is $40 plus I give a tip.   At my last visit the stylist mentioned his next appointment that day was a lady who drove all the way from Houston (about 4 hours).  He said he charged her $110 for cut, highlighting and blow dry.  She was paying $250 for the same in Houston!


----------



## Keesha

Zip, zilch, zero, ....nada
I trim my own


----------



## applecruncher

J-Kat said:


> lady who drove all the way from Houston (about 4 hours). He said he charged her $110 for cut, highlighting and blow dry. She was paying $250 for the same in Houston!


Ridiculous. 
Spending that kind of time and money on hair.


----------



## Kadee

My 25 yo  granddaughter spends  $100 + each time she go’s to the hairdresser and IMO she has 
nice hair without getting highlights and all the other extras


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> My 25 yo  granddaughter spends  $100 + each time she go’s to the hairdresser and IMO she has
> nice hair without getting highlights and all the other extras


A hairdresser who gives you exactly what you ask for, is worth their weight in gold. They are not all created equal. 

Every time I find one who does my hair as I want it, they move away! In the process of looking for a new hairdresser. Just not comfortable enough to go to the salon yet.


----------



## MarciKS

J-Kat said:


> I live in a moderately sized city of approx. 150,000 in eastern Texas.  For the past ten years or so I have had a standing appointment every 4 weeks for a hair cut and blow dry (same stylist).  Cost is $40 plus I give a tip.   At my last visit the stylist mentioned his next appointment that day was a lady who drove all the way from Houston (about 4 hours).  He said he charged her $110 for cut, highlighting and blow dry.  She was paying $250 for the same in Houston!


$40 for a haircut? Are the scissors made of gold or something?


----------



## MarciKS

Christ on a cracker! I'll shave my own head bald before I'll pay $40 for a haircut.


----------



## J-Kat

MarciKS said:


> Christ on a cracker! I'll shave my own head bald before I'll pay $40 for a haircut.



Actually that is less than the usual going rate around here unless you go to Great Clips or something like that. I just budget for it every month and go on with it.  I hate fooling with my hair and I don't date try to cut it myself for fear it might turn out like this:


----------



## MarciKS

J-Kat said:


> Actually that is less than the usual going rate around here unless you go to Great Clips or something like that. I just budget for it every month and go on with it.  I hate fooling with my hair and I don't date try to cut it myself for fear it might turn out like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 117565


mine actually didn't come out too bad.


----------



## cookiei

J-Kat said:


> Actually that is less than the usual going rate around here unless you go to Great Clips or something like that. I just budget for it every month and go on with it.  I hate fooling with my hair and I don't date try to cut it myself for fear it might turn out like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 117565


That is a nice and unique bang!


----------



## cookiei

I spend $25 on 1 hair cut per year but not this year though.  I like to go to Hair Cuttery but they didn't open due to covid when my hair was too long so this year I cut my own hair.  The result is similar to the 2nd picture so from now on I'll continue cutting my own hair.  I've always colored it from home also.  When my hair is about the length of the 1st picture then I get 1/3 to half length chop like the 2nd picture.  These were taken yrs earlier.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Butterfly

Our hair salons are still closed.  I really need to get my hair cut, but I'm not sure I'd feel safe enough to go even if they were open.  So I guess I'll just have to be shaggy for a while.


----------



## Pinky

Butterfly said:


> Our hair salons are still closed.  I really need to get my hair cut, but I'm not sure I'd feel safe enough to go even if they were open.  So I guess I'll just have to be shaggy for a while.


Ours have been open for about a month, but I'm still not comfortable with going. Think I'll wait a bit longer.


----------



## Sunny

I haven't had my hair cut since the pandemic started. It's kind of fun, seeing what I look like with long(ish) hair for the first time in about 50 years. And it's saved me an incredible amount of money!


----------



## applecruncher

I was getting ragged split ends so I trimmed them myself. Now I just brush hair back into a short ponytail and slip on a sweatband.


----------



## Duster

I go to a hairdresser who owns her own shop and has other beauticians working for her.
She charges $44 for a cut and blow out, so with tip it is $50. 

I got a Walmart salon haircut once and she did an awful job.  It was different lengths on each side and she couldn't make it even after two extra try's.  My husband ended up fixing her mistake.  I'm sure there are some hairdressers there who do good haircuts, I just didn't happen to find one.  It seems like it was under $30. 

My husband does as well for trim ups as I can get professionally cut.


----------



## Butterfly

Sunny said:


> I haven't had my hair cut since the pandemic started. It's kind of fun, seeing what I look like with long(ish) hair for the first time in about 50 years. And it's saved me an incredible amount of money!



Me, too, but I'm going to have to trim my bangs, at least, because they now actually get into my eyes and irritate them.  I hate to try to cut my own hair because I have hard to manage hair in the first place and if it is badly cut it is even worse.

I guess it doesn't really matter much because anymore I don't go much of anywhere or see much of anybody anyway.  And my dog Henry doesn't mind what I look like, tho I don't think he approves of sunglasses.


----------



## katlupe

I have gone twice since the salons were allowed to open. I have an appointment for later this month. It is $20. and I give her a $5. tip. It is worth it for me.


----------



## StarSong

I haven't had a haircut or salon visit since early January.  Was about to go when California shut down the salons.  

A minor silver lining of COVID -  Being at home 99.9% of the time has made it easy to try growing out the gray.  Turns out I quite like it.  Am enjoying longer hair, too.  When salons reopen and I'm comfortable going, I'll have my hair cut, but not as short as before.  May have a few blonde highlights added, but no more brown or lowlights.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm managing fine with my clippers & self administered haircuts. LOL


----------



## RadishRose

$25.00


----------



## LindaB

I used to get a cut AND color and it was about $120 every 5 weeks and $150 if I had highlights.
In January I decided to go gradually gray and natural, which I am LOVING. Now I get a haircut every 5 weeks and I pay $45 plus a tip. She does a gorgeous cut. I'm happy and I save money!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> $25.00


Are CT salons open?


----------



## fmdog44

Supercuts near me. After the cut they put a steaming wet cloth on the back of your neck nd it feels fantastic.


----------



## Jules

My short hair grows quickly and loses its shape because it’s thick.  Every 5 or 6 weeks, I go for a cut only.  Even though I’ve washed it, she conditions and rinses it.  A very quick blow out prior to shaping it some more.  With tax it’s around $50.  Also I tip and it was more because she was off for four months this year.  She’s a nice young kid.  

I’m trying to extend the length of time between cuts, so tonight I got out my thinning shears. It feels better even if it doesn’t look better.  

DH only wants to go to a barber.  His didn’t open as quickly as the salons.  In desperation he went to a Super Cuts type place.  At least it was cut.  Next time he returned to his barber.  There was a lineup. I think for the cut only, he pays $17, plus tip.


----------



## peramangkelder

@Kadee46 thanks for the tip about TAFE Hairdressing Campuses
We go to the University Of Adelaide Magill Campus for our Podiatry....really good thorough job done by final year students
overseen by a qualified Podiatrist who has her own Private Practice
Fortunately we have 2 local hairdressers one that Bob likes and one that I like and neither 'charge an arm and a leg'
I have medium length 'salt and pepper' hair and I get mine cut 2-3 times a year @ $30 a time
Bob gets his hair cut about 5-6 times a year @ $20 a time
I really don't know why most women's hairdressing is so hugely expensive either?
I know some styles and treatments might warrant extra but $90 for a cut....I'm glad you went elsewhere
Our hair salons are open and have been for 2 months but all precautions taken


----------



## Kadee

peramangkelder said:


> @Kadee46 thanks for the tip about TAFE Hairdressing Campuses
> We go to the University Of Adelaide Magill Campus for our Podiatry....really good thorough job done by final year students
> overseen by a qualified Podiatrist who has her own Private Practice
> Fortunately we have 2 local hairdressers one that Bob likes and one that I like and neither 'charge an arm and a leg'
> I have medium length 'salt and pepper' hair and I get mine cut 2-3 times a year @ $30 a time
> Bob gets his hair cut about 5-6 times a year @ $20 a time
> I really don't know why most women's hairdressing is so hugely expensive either?
> I know some styles and treatments might warrant extra but $90 for a cut....I'm glad you went elsewhere
> Our hair salons are open and have been for 2 months but all precautions taken


I found them quite good @peramangkelder think the last time I had a cut and they suggested a wash out colour it cost me $9. ( total ) I only have short fine hair
TAFE is walking distance from King William street, I leave the car out at the parklands ( free 4 hour car park ) near where Coke cola was and catch tram into city
https://www.tafesa.edu.au/docs/defa...client-salon-price-list.pdf?sfvrsn=4c52f415_6


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now they are 9.99 at Great Clips but I'm still hesitant to go there. I have cut mine twice since this pandemic.


----------



## Lewkat

When I could go to a hair dresser and have it done prior to this pandemic, it was $25.00 plus tip for a simple cut.  Now, I've had to resort to doing my own and while it isn't such a terrific job, it serves the purpose.  Might just stay this course.


----------

